# Pink shirts



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Two questions.

Do any guys on here wear pink shirts?

and if so...

Did it come with a free c*ck in your mouth?

Let me know your opinions on pink shirts, obviously you know mine.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

its not that i think pink, baby blue, yellow, etc shirts are gay (which they are anyways) i just dont like the way they look. for example earings... the old timer think that men with earinngs = gay. whatever. but some people do it just cause it looks good. pink shirts on the other hand, they just suck.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Pink shirt eh, Can't say i have or ever will


----------



## technol (Feb 8, 2004)

Scooby said:


> Pink shirt eh, Can't say i have or ever will


I have a pink izod shirt that i wear, the ladies







love it.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i don't have one. i know some kids that do and most of them look lame. some can pull it off, but that's rare.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Genin said:


> i don't have one. i know some kids that do and most of them look lame. some can pull it off, but that's rare.


effin A genin effin A


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

technol said:


> I have a pink izod shirt that i wear, the ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot to answer part 2 of his question.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I rock pink work shirts sometimes. Brooks Brothers, non-iron.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I rock pink work shirts sometimes. Brooks Brothers, non-iron.


yeah i was gonna say i see alot of buisiness guy flossing the pink shirts... i wonder if they choose to wear it or if the good ole call n chain make em...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I will tell you guys this one story.... I was rocking one of my pink work shirts walking to McDonalds with 3 other dudes. On the side of the road this construction worker guy turns around and says "Hey buddy, nice pink shirt."

Now I am usually a quick wit, but it caught me off guard so I just said, "thanks!" and kept walking. Then it dawned on me he was talking sh*t... When I went back to see if he was there he was gone....

The thing of it is that it took some serious balls for him to say that. He was alone... I am like 6'3"/6'4" and around 190... not a small dude. The dudes I were with arent small either. The only conclusion I could draw is that the pink shirt emasculated me so much, that he thought there was no threat in talking sh*t.

What burns me up to this day is that I didnt give him a snappy comeback... the possibilities were endles.... "Hey, nice minimum wage job, buddy!", "Nice reflective vest, bitch"... damn shame.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I will tell you guys this one story.... I was rocking one of my pink work shirts walking to McDonalds with 3 other dudes. On the side of the road this construction worker guy turns around and says "Hey buddy, nice pink shirt."
> 
> Now I am usually a quick wit, but it caught me off guard so I just said, "thanks!" and kept walking. Then it dawned on me he was talking sh*t... When I went back to see if he was there he was gone....
> 
> The thing of it is that it took some serious balls for him to say that. He was alone... I am like 6'3"/6'4" and around 190... not a small dude. The dudes I were with arent small either. The only conclusion I could draw is that the pink shirt emasculated me so much, that he thought there was no threat in talking sh*t.


lol haha mad props to the ballsy construction worker... now are these shirts a light tone of pink or straight up pink?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Funny story Xenon...









I have never worn a pink shirt in my life...Although...I have to admit...I have thought about buying a pink skater polo...or a pink dress shirt for work...But I still haven't...Maybe someday.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Scooby said:


> lol haha mad props to the ballsy construction worker... now are these shirts a light tone of pink or straight up pink?


I have one that is VERY pink, and another that is like red, white, and blue small stripes but looks light pink when worn. Dont hate me because I'm beautiful.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I will tell you guys this one story.... I was rocking one of my pink work shirts walking to McDonalds with 3 other dudes. On the side of the road this construction worker guy turns around and says "Hey buddy, nice pink shirt."
> 
> Now I am usually a quick wit, but it caught me off guard so I just said, "thanks!" and kept walking. Then it dawned on me he was talking sh*t... When I went back to see if he was there he was gone....
> 
> ...











Damn man, I never thought you were the violent type.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Xenon said:


> I will tell you guys this one story.... I was rocking one of my pink work shirts walking to McDonalds with 3 other dudes. On the side of the road this construction worker guy turns around and says "Hey buddy, nice pink shirt."
> 
> Now I am usually a quick wit, but it caught me off guard so I just said, "thanks!" and kept walking. Then it dawned on me he was talking sh*t... When I went back to see if he was there he was gone....
> 
> ...


the sad thing is those reflective vest stop sign holding lazy bitch union workers actually make alot more then minimum wage..

side question about pink shirts with popped collars, does the c*ck hit you in the face during the gay collar popping session? how do you cover up the mushroom tattoo on your cheek after wards?


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

i totally rocked a pair of red shorts that faded into pink when i was a younger lad.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> Two questions.
> 
> Do any guys on here wear pink shirts?
> 
> ...


You might not like pink, but I bet you are a striped shirt kinda guy. Did your striped shirt come with a c*ck in your mouth??

http://www.thephatphree.com/features.asp?S...11&LayoutType=1


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Never did, never will


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I have two pink shirts. There light pink though so they arent girly. I'd never wear a bright 'in your face' pink though.


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

pink is gankster

i got a few pink button up shirts. also i got a pair of purple jeans with 2 purple button ups. also my earings are pink diamonds


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I will tell you guys this one story.... I was rocking one of my pink work shirts walking to McDonalds with 3 other dudes. On the side of the road this construction worker guy turns around and says "Hey buddy, nice pink shirt."
> 
> Now I am usually a quick wit, but it caught me off guard so I just said, "thanks!" and kept walking. Then it dawned on me he was talking sh*t... When I went back to see if he was there he was gone....
> 
> ...


Ouch, no love for the construction workers









On a side note, I have an uncle who is a major contractor in the US. Has done 100's barnes n noble, bed bath and beyonds, TJ max's, etc etc, who is easily a millionare a couple times over. He wears his work clothes alot, and gets thought of in the same way you think of this guy, even though he could probably buy alot of people a couple times over.

Some people are not as they seem.


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

Pink isn't that bad on the right shirt...

Any guy who says pink is gay is confused in their own sexuality.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

What ever floats your Boat.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> *pink is gankster*
> 
> i got a few pink button up shirts. also i got a pair of purple jeans with 2 purple button ups. also my earings are pink diamonds












Damm Pink Panther you got alot of pink sh*t


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> I will tell you guys this one story.... I was rocking one of my pink work shirts walking to McDonalds with 3 other dudes. On the side of the road this construction worker guy turns around and says "Hey buddy, nice pink shirt."
> 
> Now I am usually a quick wit, but it caught me off guard so I just said, "thanks!" and kept walking. Then it dawned on me he was talking sh*t... When I went back to see if he was there he was gone....
> 
> ...


Ouch, no love for the construction workers









On a side note, I have an uncle who is a major contractor in the US. Has done 100's barnes n noble, bed bath and beyonds, TJ max's, etc etc, who is easily a millionare a couple times over. He wears his work clothes alot, and gets thought of in the same way you think of this guy, even though he could probably buy alot of people a couple times over.

Some people are not as they seem.
[/quote]

Wait so your telling me a construction worker on the side of the road hammering pipe all by his lonesome wearing a reflective vest could secretly be a millionaire in disguise?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Two questions.
> 
> Do any guys on here wear pink shirts?
> 
> ...


You might not like pink, but I bet you are a striped shirt kinda guy. Did your striped shirt come with a c*ck in your mouth??

http://www.thephatphree.com/features.asp?S...11&LayoutType=1
[/quote]
lol, thats awesome.

...I wear stripped shirts...


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

Xenon said:


> I will tell you guys this one story.... I was rocking one of my pink work shirts walking to McDonalds with 3 other dudes. On the side of the road this construction worker guy turns around and says "Hey buddy, nice pink shirt."
> 
> Now I am usually a quick wit, but it caught me off guard so I just said, "thanks!" and kept walking. Then it dawned on me he was talking sh*t... When I went back to see if he was there he was gone....
> 
> ...


Ouch, no love for the construction workers









On a side note, I have an uncle who is a major contractor in the US. Has done 100's barnes n noble, bed bath and beyonds, TJ max's, etc etc, who is easily a millionare a couple times over. He wears his work clothes alot, and gets thought of in the same way you think of this guy, even though he could probably buy alot of people a couple times over.

Some people are not as they seem.
[/quote]

Wait so your telling me a construction worker on the side of the road hammering pipe all by his lonesome wearing a reflective vest could secretly be a millionaire in disguise?








[/quote]

Especially one that goes yelling at some guy about his pink shirt... A millionaire would have way more class than that.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I think most guys who wear pink shirts are trying to prove they are real men because they can wear pink and not be embarrassed. I think it shows that they are either insecure in their masculinity or they are trying to be cool. Either way, it looks forced and stupid to me.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I will tell you guys this one story.... I was rocking one of my pink work shirts walking to McDonalds with 3 other dudes. On the side of the road this construction worker guy turns around and says "Hey buddy, nice pink shirt."
> 
> Now I am usually a quick wit, but it caught me off guard so I just said, "thanks!" and kept walking. Then it dawned on me he was talking sh*t... When I went back to see if he was there he was gone....
> 
> ...


Ouch, no love for the construction workers









On a side note, I have an uncle who is a major contractor in the US. Has done 100's barnes n noble, bed bath and beyonds, TJ max's, etc etc, who is easily a millionare a couple times over. He wears his work clothes alot, and gets thought of in the same way you think of this guy, even though he could probably buy alot of people a couple times over.

Some people are not as they seem.
[/quote]

Wait so your telling me a construction worker on the side of the road hammering pipe all by his lonesome wearing a reflective vest could secretly be a millionaire in disguise?








[/quote]
I thought he was in McDonalds, my bad.

Besides, what really matters is you shouldn't be eating Mcdonalds, it's bad for you.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Xenon said:


> I will tell you guys this one story.... I was rocking one of my pink work shirts walking to McDonalds with 3 other dudes. On the side of the road this construction worker guy turns around and says "Hey buddy, nice pink shirt."
> 
> Now I am usually a quick wit, but it caught me off guard so I just said, "thanks!" and kept walking. Then it dawned on me he was talking sh*t... When I went back to see if he was there he was gone....
> 
> ...


dude no offense but wearing pink is like painting a big ass bullseye on ur back ... and then you walk past a construction site.. .. and i dont think the four of you could take him. construction guys f*cking pwn


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

slckr69 said:


> I will tell you guys this one story.... I was rocking one of my pink work shirts walking to McDonalds with 3 other dudes. On the side of the road this construction worker guy turns around and says "Hey buddy, nice pink shirt."
> 
> Now I am usually a quick wit, but it caught me off guard so I just said, "thanks!" and kept walking. Then it dawned on me he was talking sh*t... When I went back to see if he was there he was gone....
> 
> ...


dude no offense but wearing pink is like painting a big ass bullseye on ur back ... and then you walk past a construction site.. .. and i dont think the four of you could take him. construction guys f*cking pwn
[/quote]

It wasnt a site. It was one dude, doing something on the side of the road by himself. I know it was a bullseye... I admired the dudes balls. I was just pissed I couldnt come up with a catchy comeback as is my usual specialty.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Xenon said:


> I will tell you guys this one story.... I was rocking one of my pink work shirts walking to McDonalds with 3 other dudes. On the side of the road this construction worker guy turns around and says "Hey buddy, nice pink shirt."
> 
> Now I am usually a quick wit, but it caught me off guard so I just said, "thanks!" and kept walking. Then it dawned on me he was talking sh*t... When I went back to see if he was there he was gone....
> 
> ...


dude no offense but wearing pink is like painting a big ass bullseye on ur back ... and then you walk past a construction site.. .. and i dont think the four of you could take him. construction guys f*cking pwn
[/quote]

It wasnt a site. It was one dude, doing something on the side of the road by himself. I know it was a bullseye... I admired the dudes balls. I was just pissed I couldnt come up with a catchy comeback as is my usual specialty.
[/quote]

lol xenon's slow witted


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

slckr69 said:


> I will tell you guys this one story.... I was rocking one of my pink work shirts walking to McDonalds with 3 other dudes. On the side of the road this construction worker guy turns around and says "Hey buddy, nice pink shirt."
> 
> Now I am usually a quick wit, but it caught me off guard so I just said, "thanks!" and kept walking. Then it dawned on me he was talking sh*t... When I went back to see if he was there he was gone....
> 
> ...


dude no offense but wearing pink is like painting a big ass bullseye on ur back ... and then you walk past a construction site.. .. and i dont think the four of you could take him. construction guys f*cking pwn
[/quote]

It wasnt a site. It was one dude, doing something on the side of the road by himself. I know it was a bullseye... I admired the dudes balls. I was just pissed I couldnt come up with a catchy comeback as is my usual specialty.
[/quote]

lol xenon's slow witted
[/quote]

In this instance, yes.









I rock purple shirts on the regs too. They're silly.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

nah its cool if i was cool enough to rock the pink shirt i would but i dunno green is my color not pink. .


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Here you guys go:








http://factualmaterial.com/douchebag.htm


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> I will tell you guys this one story.... I was rocking one of my pink work shirts walking to McDonalds with 3 other dudes. On the side of the road this construction worker guy turns around and says "Hey buddy, nice pink shirt."
> 
> Now I am usually a quick wit, but it caught me off guard so I just said, "thanks!" and kept walking. Then it dawned on me he was talking sh*t... When I went back to see if he was there he was gone....
> 
> ...


dude no offense but wearing pink is like painting a big ass bullseye on ur back ... and then you walk past a construction site.. .. and i dont think the four of you could take him. construction guys f*cking pwn
[/quote]
Werd.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I rock pink-light pink though and its never just solid pink. I have a watermelon (lolol) polo too. It accentuates my pimpness, son.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

myphen said:


> I rock pink-light pink though and its never just solid pink. I have a watermelon (lolol) polo too. It accentuates my pimpness, son.


Werd.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> I think most guys who wear pink shirts are trying to prove they are real men because they can wear pink and not be embarrassed. I think it shows that they are either insecure in their masculinity or they are trying to be cool. Either way, it looks forced and stupid to me.


Only true way to prove you are a man.....

NOW YOU'RE A MAN!!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't own one.
I believe it takes a certain person and look to pull off the pink shirt and I don't think many people can do it.

So if I could pull it off, i'd definitley pimp one


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

my brother was rocking one before everyone starting wearing them, now he doesnt wear it ever. 
it was cool before it became 'cool'
they only gayish t-shirt i have is a mint green abercrombie and fitch polo shirt


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

honestly the color pink gives me a head ache

theres only one shade pink i like


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

when i see a guy in a pink shirt i usaully think attention whore... someone else mentioned that it often seems "forced", like it's today i wear the pink for the ladies day, cause you know damn well your boys dont like being the crew at the bar with that guy...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Xenon said:


> I am like 6'3"/6'4" and around 190... not a small dude. The dudes I were with arent small either. The only conclusion I could draw is that the pink shirt emasculated me so much, that he thought there was no threat in talking sh*t.


dam big fella, used to think of the dude your gettin a dell guy

now i think of oger from revenge of the nerds after he be came

a nerd :rasp:


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Just for the record: I was wearing this sh*t way before people started popping collars and following the pink polo trend. mkaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

Guys who wear pink aren't "gay" they are metrosexual. Theres a difference.

Myself, I would never get caught wearing a pink shirt. Guys with pink shirts are the same guys who tend to look down on other people, and who consider themselves "ahead of the trends". Most deserve a solid kick to thier non-existing balls.


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

i dunno,

i dont have a pink shirt, i do have a light purple dress shirt and a light purple/pink tie though, i got em cuz i figgured i looked ok in them, i suppose if i saw a shirt that i liked and it was pink, i'd buy it.

if i did buy it i really couldnt care less what anyone else thought about the shirt or me in it, i've never been the type of person who cared what others thought of my clothes, if they are comfortable and i like the look, yer opionion of what i am wearing means squat to me unless your the girl i am dating/engaged to/married to.

i've never been impressed with people who go around making fun of another person's cloths, i mean damn it is just cloth, actauly i feel bad for the person making fun of the other individual, it shows how simple minded and cruel they realy are, why try to humilate another person just because of what they are wearing?

now if i was to own a pink shirt and someone made fun of me, they'd be ignored, but if they started something?? well ya win some and ya loose some. I'm 6'2 and 220 and spent most of my life till a few months ago doing heavy duty construction amonst a jillion other things, and i enjoy pain, really get off on it! so i dont loose too often.

hehe, now that i think of it, i may go out looking for a pink shirt, mabe there's one out there that i'll like.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Oheye8one2 said:


> i dunno,
> 
> i dont have a pink shirt, i do have a light purple dress shirt and a light purple/pink tie though, i got em cuz i figgured i looked ok in them, i suppose if i saw a shirt that i liked and it was pink, i'd buy it.
> 
> ...


k


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Actuallyfor x-mas i got a present from my homie that says "tuff guys wear PINK" and yes it was a pink shirt

found out he bought them for all of my buddies... too bad he wont see any of us wearing them tho


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

I dont wear pink shirts, but I could pull it off. The key is to wear a realy nice name brand and make sure to also wear realy nice pants and shoes. And I would only consider wearing one at a club, never just for going out to a bar or the mall.
Guys who wear crappy pink polo shirts look gay as hell, unless they are old korean men, who would just look like, well, old korean men...


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Haha poor guys here... I have both a pink and purple polo, and a pink STRIPED shirt. And I'll tell ya what, they are goddamn p*ssy magnets. I think it's REALLY ironic that someone said that guys wearing pink shirts are insecure... What?! That doesn't even make sense. Between the fact that it is a pink shirt, and the fact that some guys always give sh*t to guys in pink shirts, you've got to have some balls to wear it. 
Cause girls dig a dude with a pink shirt. Well, not all girls. But the type of girls that would double up on a dude like me do anyways.
But yeah... Dannyboy is partially right - I actually care what I look like, so I don't look like a f*cking bum, but I'm by no means metrosexual, nor do I look down on most people. I make a point to dress nicely most of the time, but jesus, last I checked that was a GOOD thing. It's never done me wrong, and with the exception of when I am around a bunch of hillbillies or slobs, I've only heard complements.

Jelously maybe?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Haha poor guys here... I have both a pink and purple polo, and a pink STRIPED shirt. And I'll tell ya what, they are goddamn p*ssy magnets. I think it's REALLY ironic that someone said that guys wearing pink shirts are insecure... What?! That doesn't even make sense. Between the fact that it is a pink shirt, and the fact that some guys always give sh*t to guys in pink shirts, you've got to have some balls to wear it.
> Cause girls dig a dude with a pink shirt. Well, not all girls. But the type of girls that would double up on a dude like me do anyways.
> But yeah... Dannyboy is partially right - I actually care what I look like, so I don't look like a f*cking bum, but I'm by no means metrosexual, nor do I look down on most people. I make a point to dress nicely most of the time, but jesus, last I checked that was a GOOD thing. It's never done me wrong, and with the exception of when I am around a bunch of hillbillies or slobs, I've only heard complements.
> 
> Jelously maybe?












I guess justifying yourself on a fish forum makes wearing them easier?








Honestly, you should start wearing a helmet tho. Would want to pop that giant head of yours









Back on topic, I guess if your clothing is what helps you get girls, than good on ya? I wouldnt know, most the girls Ive been with definitely havent liked me because of my clothes :laugh:


----------



## Northstar (Jun 19, 2003)

I own a button down long sleeve collar pink shirt. I wear it with a suit and tie....


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Haha poor guys here... I have both a pink and purple polo, and a pink STRIPED shirt. And I'll tell ya what, they are goddamn p*ssy magnets. I think it's REALLY ironic that someone said that guys wearing pink shirts are insecure... What?! That doesn't even make sense. Between the fact that it is a pink shirt, and the fact that some guys always give sh*t to guys in pink shirts, you've got to have some balls to wear it.
> Cause girls dig a dude with a pink shirt. Well, not all girls. But the type of girls that would double up on a dude like me do anyways.
> But yeah... Dannyboy is partially right - I actually care what I look like, so I don't look like a f*cking bum, but I'm by no means metrosexual, nor do I look down on most people. I make a point to dress nicely most of the time, but jesus, last I checked that was a GOOD thing. It's never done me wrong, and with the exception of when I am around a bunch of hillbillies or slobs, I've only heard complements.
> 
> Jelously maybe?












I guess justifying yourself on a fish forum makes wearing them easier?

:laugh: Honestly, you should start wearing a helmet tho. Would want to pop that giant head of yours









Back on topic, I guess if your clothing is what helps you get girls, than good on ya? I wouldnt know, most the girls Ive been with definitely havent liked me because of my clothes :laugh:
[/quote]

Justifying myself on a fish forum? GOOD ONE!! Guess it's cool to post anti-pink shirt remarks on a fish website, but when an opposing view comes up... "HAH, he's justifying himself on a forum!"

And by no means do clothes seal the deal on getting laid, but you are retarded if you think they don't matter. Go to a bar and try to get laid wearing sweat pants an an Xbox t-shirt.... My point is, everyone knows the clothes make the man. Everyones first impression of people flows from their outward appearances, and looking nice not only exudes confidence, but actually makes you FEEL confident. I'm not talking pink shirts here, I'm talking in general. And that's all common knowledge, and a huge deal in the business world. You've got to have depth beyond that, but you aren't going to get a second look if you look like a bum. Take it a step further, and look GOOD, and STAND OUT, and you're going to have your foot that much further in the door. And the great thing is, the more guys sh*t-talk pink shirts, the more I'm going to stand out wearing mine, and the more girls are going to notice it, giving me that much more of a chance to work my magic.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Haha poor guys here... I have both a pink and purple polo, and a pink STRIPED shirt. And I'll tell ya what, they are goddamn p*ssy magnets. I think it's REALLY ironic that someone said that guys wearing pink shirts are insecure... What?! That doesn't even make sense. Between the fact that it is a pink shirt, and the fact that some guys always give sh*t to guys in pink shirts, you've got to have some balls to wear it.
> Cause girls dig a dude with a pink shirt. Well, not all girls. But the type of girls that would double up on a dude like me do anyways.
> But yeah... Dannyboy is partially right - I actually care what I look like, so I don't look like a f*cking bum, but I'm by no means metrosexual, nor do I look down on most people. I make a point to dress nicely most of the time, but jesus, last I checked that was a GOOD thing. It's never done me wrong, and with the exception of when I am around a bunch of hillbillies or slobs, I've only heard complements.
> 
> Jelously maybe?












I guess justifying yourself on a fish forum makes wearing them easier?

:laugh: Honestly, you should start wearing a helmet tho. Would want to pop that giant head of yours









Back on topic, I guess if your clothing is what helps you get girls, than good on ya? I wouldnt know, most the girls Ive been with definitely havent liked me because of my clothes :laugh:
[/quote]

Justifying myself on a fish forum? GOOD ONE!! Guess it's cool to post anti-pink shirt remarks on a fish website, but when an opposing view comes up... "HAH, he's justifying himself on a forum!"

And by no means do clothes seal the deal on getting laid, but you are retarded if you think they don't matter. Go to a bar and try to get laid wearing sweat pants an an Xbox t-shirt.... My point is, everyone knows the clothes make the man. Everyones first impression of people flows from their outward appearances, and looking nice not only exudes confidence, but actually makes you FEEL confident. I'm not talking pink shirts here, I'm talking in general. And that's all common knowledge, and a huge deal in the business world. You've got to have depth beyond that, but you aren't going to get a second look if you look like a bum. Take it a step further, and look GOOD, and STAND OUT, and you're going to have your foot that much further in the door. And the great thing is, the more guys sh*t-talk pink shirts, the more I'm going to stand out wearing mine, and the more girls are going to notice it, giving me that much more of a chance to work my magic.
[/quote]

I love getting a rise out of ya :laugh:


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Haha poor guys here... I have both a pink and purple polo, and a pink STRIPED shirt. And I'll tell ya what, they are goddamn p*ssy magnets. I think it's REALLY ironic that someone said that guys wearing pink shirts are insecure... What?! That doesn't even make sense. Between the fact that it is a pink shirt, and the fact that some guys always give sh*t to guys in pink shirts, you've got to have some balls to wear it.
> Cause girls dig a dude with a pink shirt. Well, not all girls. But the type of girls that would double up on a dude like me do anyways.
> But yeah... Dannyboy is partially right - I actually care what I look like, so I don't look like a f*cking bum, but I'm by no means metrosexual, nor do I look down on most people. I make a point to dress nicely most of the time, but jesus, last I checked that was a GOOD thing. It's never done me wrong, and with the exception of when I am around a bunch of hillbillies or slobs, I've only heard complements.
> 
> Jelously maybe?


blah blah blah.. Office space reference







blah blah blah..
I'm not saying you're boring. Just saying that the only interesting part of this thread so far is the movie reference you threw out.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

wtf.. i wear 'gay' colored shirts all the time.. pink, yellow, baby blue..etc.
some guys cant pull it off, but some guys can. its all about the guys swagger. saying wearing a yellow shirt is gay is like saying driving a yellow car is gay.. and most cars that r yellow r the total opposite of gay (i.e. vette, viper, type r, gto, nsx, ferrari, lambo)


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I don't wear pink, but I also don't like sucking dick.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

yeh u dont suck dick.. u just rub ur lips and tongue up and down em

lol


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

jiggy said:


> I will tell you guys this one story.... I was rocking one of my pink work shirts walking to McDonalds with 3 other dudes. On the side of the road this construction worker guy turns around and says "Hey buddy, nice pink shirt."
> 
> Now I am usually a quick wit, but it caught me off guard so I just said, "thanks!" and kept walking. Then it dawned on me he was talking sh*t... When I went back to see if he was there he was gone....
> 
> ...


Ouch, no love for the construction workers









On a side note, I have an uncle who is a major contractor in the US. Has done 100's barnes n noble, bed bath and beyonds, TJ max's, etc etc, who is easily a millionare a couple times over. He wears his work clothes alot, and gets thought of in the same way you think of this guy, even though he could probably buy alot of people a couple times over.

Some people are not as they seem.
[/quote]

Wait so your telling me a construction worker on the side of the road hammering pipe all by his lonesome wearing a reflective vest could secretly be a millionaire in disguise?








[/quote]

I know a guy who pours concrete that is a multi-millionaire. He owns the company and is supposedly one of the best concrete people around the area. If you looked at him, you could never tell. He could buy any Ferrari or Lambo he wants, he just has a F-150. Why you ask? To him a truck is more economical. Most millionaires are cheap, but smart.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Ive got one pink shirt. It is pink and white striped. My girlfriend picked it out and I wore it to her sorority one time and they all thought I was hot....didnt mind that.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> I will tell you guys this one story.... I was rocking one of my pink work shirts walking to McDonalds with 3 other dudes. On the side of the road this construction worker guy turns around and says "Hey buddy, nice pink shirt."
> 
> Now I am usually a quick wit, but it caught me off guard so I just said, "thanks!" and kept walking. Then it dawned on me he was talking sh*t... When I went back to see if he was there he was gone....
> 
> ...


Ouch, no love for the construction workers









On a side note, I have an uncle who is a major contractor in the US. Has done 100's barnes n noble, bed bath and beyonds, TJ max's, etc etc, who is easily a millionare a couple times over. He wears his work clothes alot, and gets thought of in the same way you think of this guy, even though he could probably buy alot of people a couple times over.

Some people are not as they seem.
[/quote]

Wait so your telling me a construction worker on the side of the road hammering pipe all by his lonesome wearing a reflective vest could secretly be a millionaire in disguise?








[/quote]

I know a guy who pours concrete that is a multi-millionaire. He owns the company and is supposedly one of the best concrete people around the area. If you looked at him, you could never tell. He could buy any Ferrari or Lambo he wants, he just has a F-150. Why you ask? To him a truck is more economical. Most millionaires are cheap, but smart.
[/quote]

i also know a guy who is in construction, and let me tell you, he is a multi-millionaire. just for the hell of it and to go hunting, he gave me and my dad two rifles

as far as pink goes, i used to a few years back, now i dont. i do have a nice pink tie that goes good with my blue dress shirt tho, but thats only when i dress in my suit. alot of people that are homophobic are truly gay themselves.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I love guys wearing PINK they look so HOT!!!! so u guys can send pix wearing pink i wont mind!!!


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> I love guys wearing PINK they look so HOT!!!! so u guys can send pix wearing pink i wont mind!!!


better yet, How about pics of you wearing pink...


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

sprtslvr785 said:


> I love guys wearing PINK they look so HOT!!!! so u guys can send pix wearing pink i wont mind!!!


better yet, How about pics of you wearing pink...








[/quote]
u guys already saw them!!!







that was supposed to be a supprice


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

I didnt...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Xenon said:


> I admired the dudes balls.


Sorry, but this made me laugh.

Ya I agree that pink is metro, but I also think a metro is a gay in denial.


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

my cam died before i could take pics of my purple orange, and light purpule button ups

these shirts + Victorias secret Mens Colonge = Lots a laides

2 other pinks (button ups)
yea baby yea baby yeaaa








View attachment 90242


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

i actually wore a pink shirt once, but it was printed with the saying "dont laugh this is your girlfriends shirt"


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> I will tell you guys this one story.... I was rocking one of my pink work shirts walking to McDonalds with 3 other dudes. On the side of the road this construction worker guy turns around and says "Hey buddy, nice pink shirt."
> 
> Now I am usually a quick wit, but it caught me off guard so I just said, "thanks!" and kept walking. Then it dawned on me he was talking sh*t... When I went back to see if he was there he was gone....
> 
> ...


Ouch, no love for the construction workers









On a side note, I have an uncle who is a major contractor in the US. Has done 100's barnes n noble, bed bath and beyonds, TJ max's, etc etc, who is easily a millionare a couple times over. He wears his work clothes alot, and gets thought of in the same way you think of this guy, even though he could probably buy alot of people a couple times over.

Some people are not as they seem.
[/quote]

Wait so your telling me a construction worker on the side of the road hammering pipe all by his lonesome wearing a reflective vest could secretly be a millionaire in disguise?








[/quote]

I know a guy who pours concrete that is a multi-millionaire. He owns the company and is supposedly one of the best concrete people around the area. If you looked at him, you could never tell. He could buy any Ferrari or Lambo he wants, he just has a F-150. Why you ask? To him a truck is more economical. Most millionaires are cheap, but smart.
[/quote]

yeh this is true.. i know a few people like this.. a close family friend buys condos/townhouses/apartments and strips the whole interior and redoes it and sells them for alot more than what he put in or he rents them out and has been doing this since he was like 22yrs old.. he wears regular jeans and tshirt and drives a minivan.. he made my mom in charge of his estate (my mom is an estate/tax attorney).. i was one of the witnesses for his will signing.. he had $500k trusts set up for his all of his family and great grandkids, and great grandkids who havent even been born yet..


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

i wear baby blue...not pink or yellow, but w.e why do people think pink is gay? Because lots of girls like that colour?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

The girls I like dont like when guys wear pink? Im not a "clubby" type of guy tho....


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

gut i love you pictures, you look so happy with yourself


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

love life baby


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

pinks the new baby blue what could i say?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

there are very few guys that can get away with wearing pink (jude law comes to mind). either way, there are just certain colors that were meant for women. any "baby" or "pastel" color i generally fit for females. not to say that this is the universal law.

what i find too funny about dudes that wear pink is that the people that wear it are the people that have or would have made fun of another kid for wearing pink in school. it's all just a trend and i absolutely HATE following blind trends. like wearing eyeliner, pink sh*t, faux hawks (which i despise the most of all), etc.

in short, REAL MEN DON'T WEAR PINK. but, on the other hand i can understand a HINT of pink, if it's done in style. a salmon dress shirt under a nice suit *might* make for a good match. but wearing hot pink polo shirts or baby pink fitted hats is just outright retarded. you know how those wannabe gangsters look...and how you make fun of the way they dress? just remember that other guys are making fun of you and your pink shirt in the exact same way.


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

i think that REAL MEN dont say "hint of pink" and they dont spend to much time on style.... they just do what the ladies want


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Gut said:


> i think that REAL MEN dont say "hint of pink" and they dont spend to much time on style.... they just do what the ladies want


right, because the word "hint" is such a feminine word. surely, i must be a woman because i used such a word.

and for your info, i'm pretty sure the ladies don't want a guy that dresses like a lumberjack and rocks a jesus beard. ladies want style, but i'm sure you knew that...being such a manly man and all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

Real men dont give a sh*t what woman want, because real woman only care about who is underneath the clothes









I will not wear pink simply for the fact that I dont want my shirt getting sunburned as bad as my skin.


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

ok fine... u win but im still gunna waer the pink :nod:


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

you want to know what makes a man?

_Hey

What makes a man? 
Is it the power in his hands? 
Is it his quest for glory? 
Give it all you've got, 
to fight to the top 
So we can know your story

Now you're a man

A man, man man 
Now you're a man

A manny manny man 
A man man man

You are now a man 
You're a man 
Now you're a man

Live it, Live it

What make a man? 
Is it the woman in his arms? 
Just cause she has big titties? 
Or is it the way he fights every day? 
....No, it's probably the titties

Now you're a man

A man, man man 
Now you're a man-man

Man-man man-man man 
Now you're a man

M-A-N, man 
Man, man-man man 
Now you're a man_


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Pink shirts are for ****'s.

There was this guy in STR, he thought he was hot shi* with his pink shirt. He did a wheelie on his Suzuki, with his pink shirt on, then landed on his face with no helmet on...

Moral of the story, GOD punished him.

Real men don't give a fu** what they look like.

Also, guys who shave or wax there eyebrows, are GAY.


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm selling one on EBAY..

LACOSTE XXL shirt PINK<<<< It came with the lot I've won but I hate to wear dat GURLY MAN COLOR...LOL

I do love to wear the LIME GREEN and the LIGHT BLUE SHIRTs though.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

jiggy said:


> Pink shirts are for ****'s.
> 
> There was this guy in STR, he thought he was hot shi* with his pink shirt. He did a wheelie on his Suzuki, with his pink shirt on, then landed on his face with no helmet on...
> 
> Moral of the story, GOD punished him.


Go squid!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Stop hatin', start participatin'


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

For the guys that wear pink. Would you guys also wear pink hats and pink jackets to match?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Pink is my favorite color these days i think, for many reasons
1: i like the way it looks on me
2: you need balls to wear it
3:it looks damn good on me
i have a pink lacoste shirt, alot of pink buton downs for my suits ( here in New york in the real estate game you need to look spiffy)
and i try to steal as many pink panties as i can







, but i dont wear those


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

i wore pink today in school just cause of this topic.... and let me tell ya.... the ladies love it


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Gut said:


> i wore pink today in school just cause of this topic.... and let me tell ya.... the ladies love it


of course they do, they all think your gay and non-threatening, did they ask you to go shopping with them? did you make any new "BFF's"


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> i wore pink today in school just cause of this topic.... and let me tell ya.... the ladies love it


of course they do, they all think your gay and non-threatening, did they ask you to go shopping with them? did you make any new "BFF's"
[/quote]
Got this picture in google searching for BFF


----------



## dcj38 (Dec 29, 2005)

I have 3 pink polo shirts. One is ralph Lauren polo, another Lacoste, and a Abercrombie & Fitch. The ladies do love pink as everyone is mentioning. So I say rock on with the pink shirts!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

joey said:


> Pink is my favorite color these days i think, for many reasons
> 1: i like the way it looks on me
> *2: you need balls to wear it*
> 3:it looks damn good on me
> ...


why would you need balls to wear a shirt that's sold in every store that sells clothes? actors wear it, it's advertised in magazines, people on t.v. wear it. what's so daring that you would need superman-esque testicular fortitude to wear it?

nothing. it's a trend. it might have required balls before it became a trend but uhh...not anymore. sorry.

it takes balls to rock a bi-hawk. it takes balls to tattoo your face. it takes balls to fight in a ring. wearing a pink shirt requires nothing but the ability to put on clothes.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

I own one pink shirt. I rarely wear it but when I do the ladies love it. I think it's probably a regional thing. My buddy that lives in New York was amazed when he saw guys in Georgia wearing pink shirts.

On college campuses in the south, guys in pink shirts is pretty common.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

As Brujo, I dont own anything Pink.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

I think I would punch myself if I wore a pink shirt simply because I do not like the color. Kinda like the orange, green and blue sweater that santa gave me for christmas.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Personally, I wear and own a few (2).

Still looking for a low-cost AUTHENTIC lacoste pink polo but to my luck, its friggin $65+ dollars and Im not to affording that.

As for my opinion on pink shirts...anyone can wear them, its how you display yourself in the pink shirt that makes you either a champ or a dud. I personally think if you're confident about yourself and you dont give a sh*t about what other people think, wear the pink....girls for some odd reason are drawn to a guy who has a pink shirt on.....dunno why.....


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Personally, I wear and own a few (2).
> 
> Still looking for a low-cost AUTHENTIC lacoste pink polo but to my luck, its friggin $65+ dollars and Im not to affording that.
> 
> As for my opinion on pink shirts...anyone can wear them, its how you display yourself in the pink shirt that makes you either a champ or a dud. I personally think if you're confident about yourself and you dont give a sh*t about what other people think, wear the pink....girls for some odd reason are drawn to a guy who has a pink shirt on.....dunno why.....


people only don't give a sh*t what other people think because a guy wearing pink is popular today. so, what you're really mean to say is, 'if you don't give a sh*t what other people think since it's acceptable nowadays anyway..."

guys are only now saying that it takes balls to wear a pink shirt (or that they dont give a sh*t what other people think) because it's already socially acceptable. in a world where homosexuality is becoming more and more open, guys are easily swayed to the side of the metrosexual man and gender lines are slowly erasing it's easy to say "i dont give a f*ck what people think , i'm gonna wear pink!"

pink shirts are a popular trend now. if it weren't, i GUARANTEE you that 99% of the men wouldn't be wearing pink. (tell me how many straight guys thought wearing pink trucker hats, pink shirts, and pink shoes was cool in the early 90s). if people really didn't give a sh*t, they would be crossing over to more taboo things. in short, it's easy to be a rebel amongst rebels.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

hyphen said:


> Personally, I wear and own a few (2).
> 
> Still looking for a low-cost AUTHENTIC lacoste pink polo but to my luck, its friggin $65+ dollars and Im not to affording that.
> 
> As for my opinion on pink shirts...anyone can wear them, its how you display yourself in the pink shirt that makes you either a champ or a dud. I personally think if you're confident about yourself and you dont give a sh*t about what other people think, wear the pink....girls for some odd reason are drawn to a guy who has a pink shirt on.....dunno why.....


people only don't give a sh*t what other people think because a guy wearing pink is popular today. so, what you're really mean to say is, 'if you don't give a sh*t what other people think since it's acceptable nowadays anyway..."

guys are only now saying that it takes balls to wear a pink shirt (or that they dont give a sh*t what other people think) because it's already socially acceptable. in a world where homosexuality is becoming more and more open, guys are easily swayed to the side of the metrosexual man and gender lines are slowly erasing it's easy to say "i dont give a f*ck what people think , i'm gonna wear pink!"

pink shirts are a popular trend now. if it weren't, i GUARANTEE you that 99% of the men wouldn't be wearing pink. (tell me how many straight guys thought wearing pink trucker hats, pink shirts, and pink shoes was cool in the early 90s). if people really didn't give a sh*t, they would be crossing over to more taboo things. in short, it's easy to be a rebel amongst rebels.
[/quote]

Well, I wear purple too...if that adds any weight to my arguement....

...AND on some occasions, I wear puke green or BRIGHT green....I have almost every color of the rainbow of Ralph Lauren Polos..


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

Hyphen is right. In today's society, it was probably ballsy for me to go out for food in old jeans and a basketball sweater. Funny thing is, because Im a nice guy, I ended up meeting a cute waitress.

If you are wearing pink, great. Just dont be so "Ya, real men wear pink. Were so different, unique and confident." Im sick of that bullshit, you look like that other he-she I just passed with spiked hair...a jerkass is a jerkass no matter what they wear.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Well, I wear purple too...if that adds any weight to my arguement....
> 
> ...AND on some occasions, I wear puke green or BRIGHT green....I have almost every color of the rainbow of Ralph Lauren Polos..


not really. the filipino kids at my high school used to wear bright green, purple, yellow and colors that made you temporary blind. "i dont give a f*ck" and ralph lauren should never be used in the same sentence, paragraph, page, book, or web site. it's like me saying "i dont give a f*ck what everyone thinks! they can hate me for being a rebel for wearing this abercrombie jacket!" get my point?

i can understand that you wear what you want, but you can't say that you dont give a sh*t about what people think. the bottom line is that you do, so does everyone else (me included). if we didn't, we wouldn't be giving into trends and fads.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Well guys i dont think pink is a new trend for guys, if u go back in the fashion history i think it was during the Edwardian Era, i am not too sure, but guys where the only ones wearing pink, that changed over time for some reason probably after WWI. The point is that for some reason now a lot of guys think wearing pink is gay when originally for guys to wear pink was cmpletely normal!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

PinKragon said:


> Well guys i dont think pink is a new trend for guys, if u go back in the fashion history i think it was during the Edwardian Era, i am not too sure, but guys where the only ones wearing pink, that changed over time for some reason probably after WWI. The point is that for some reason now a lot of guys think wearing pink is gay when originally for guys to wear pink was cmpletely normal!!


right, because you know all those american colonist that ran rampant with pink hats? oh, nevermind the pink leather chap wearing cowboys (jesse james sure was hot with his pink gun). or those natives with their pink head dresses (i'm guessing squanto wore a pink loin cloth?). i guess all those protestant reformist were a bit too keen on pink as well, huh?

i'm sorry, but pink went out of style for men long before world war I. if anything, the *only* people that wore pink were the bourgeois folk in europe. and the men from the middle and far east sure as hell never wore pink.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> Well guys *i dont think pink is a new trend for guys*, if u go back in the fashion history i think it was during the Edwardian Era, i am not too sure, but guys where the only ones wearing pink, that changed over time for some reason probably after WWI. The point is that for some reason now a lot of guys think wearing pink is gay when originally for guys to wear pink was cmpletely normal!!


Wow, do you even know what you just typed? It's a trend. It wasn't until Fat Joe or 50 Cent or (that one rapper with the pink Range Rover) started the trend that every little teeny bobber was like "OH MY GOD, 50 CENT WEARS PINK SHIRTS and he says its gangsta" Then pink shirts appeared everywhere.

Yes, pink shirts have been around for dress shirts with suits. Thats it. It wasn't until the pink shirt was on a mtv rapper that the trend started.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

I think they do it <were pink> for attention, and beacuse they are ****'s.

And like he said, some actors do it, so that makes it a "balls-y" thing? LMAO. Yeah right.

Actors are so friggin weak, accept for that psycho Australian guy, whats his name.... Russel Crow. He's friggin tuff....lol.

Ice cube can fight too, I have seen him, not sure I would call hmim an actor though.

Anyway. it proves how much of a wana B you are if you were pink polos. All these pretty-boy homos think its cool? Great, count me and every other guy WITH REAL BALLS, out.

Because we are not so vain as 2 worry bout what color a shirt is, to buy it, so fat blonde girls will like me? LMAO, no thanks.



b_ack51 said:


> Well guys *i dont think pink is a new trend for guys*, if u go back in the fashion history i think it was during the Edwardian Era, i am not too sure, but guys where the only ones wearing pink, that changed over time for some reason probably after WWI. The point is that for some reason now a lot of guys think wearing pink is gay when originally for guys to wear pink was cmpletely normal!!


Wow, do you even know what you just typed? It's a trend. It wasn't until Fat Joe or 50 Cent or (that one rapper with the pink Range Rover) started the trend that every little teeny bobber was like "OH MY GOD, 50 CENT WEARS PINK SHIRTS and he says its gangsta" Then pink shirts appeared everywhere.

Yes, pink shirts have been around for dress shirts with suits. Thats it. It wasn't until the pink shirt was on a mtv rapper that the trend started.
[/quote]

Your totaly right, also remember those morons in the 80's that wore them? OLD golfers, and junk bond guys on wallstreet. LOL.

timmah!


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Well guys *i dont think pink is a new trend for guys*, if u go back in the fashion history i think it was during the Edwardian Era, i am not too sure, but guys where the only ones wearing pink, that changed over time for some reason probably after WWI. The point is that for some reason now a lot of guys think wearing pink is gay when originally for guys to wear pink was cmpletely normal!!


Wow, do you even know what you just typed? It's a trend. It wasn't until Fat Joe or 50 Cent or (that one rapper with the pink Range Rover) started the trend that every little teeny bobber was like "OH MY GOD, 50 CENT WEARS PINK SHIRTS and he says its gangsta" Then pink shirts appeared everywhere.

Yes, pink shirts have been around for dress shirts with suits. Thats it. It wasn't until the pink shirt was on a mtv rapper that the trend started.
[/quote]

Actually frat guys have been wearing pink shirts since the late 70s. I've seen many older pictures of frat parties where the guys were wearing pink shirts. Not as new as you'd think. Like I said, it's much more prevalent in the south than in the North. Go hit up any bar in Athens, GA, where UGA is located. I promise you will see guys in pink shirts.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Gumby said:


> Well guys *i dont think pink is a new trend for guys*, if u go back in the fashion history i think it was during the Edwardian Era, i am not too sure, but guys where the only ones wearing pink, that changed over time for some reason probably after WWI. The point is that for some reason now a lot of guys think wearing pink is gay when originally for guys to wear pink was cmpletely normal!!


Wow, do you even know what you just typed? It's a trend. It wasn't until Fat Joe or 50 Cent or (that one rapper with the pink Range Rover) started the trend that every little teeny bobber was like "OH MY GOD, 50 CENT WEARS PINK SHIRTS and he says its gangsta" Then pink shirts appeared everywhere.

Yes, pink shirts have been around for dress shirts with suits. Thats it. It wasn't until the pink shirt was on a mtv rapper that the trend started.
[/quote]

Actually frat guys have been wearing pink shirts since the late 70s. I've seen many older pictures of frat parties where the guys were wearing pink shirts. Not as new as you'd think. Like I said, it's much more prevalent in the south than in the North. Go hit up any bar in Athens, GA, where UGA is located. I promise you will see guys in pink shirts.
[/quote]

Yeah right now.

I lived in the south in the 80s man, south carolina and north carolina. Maybe in George (







) but in the Carolinas, we didn't wear pink.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

hyphen said:


> Well, I wear purple too...if that adds any weight to my arguement....
> 
> ...AND on some occasions, I wear puke green or BRIGHT green....I have almost every color of the rainbow of Ralph Lauren Polos..


not really. the filipino kids at my high school used to wear bright green, purple, yellow and colors that made you temporary blind. "i dont give a f*ck" and ralph lauren should never be used in the same sentence, paragraph, page, book, or web site. it's like me saying "i dont give a f*ck what everyone thinks! they can hate me for being a rebel for wearing this abercrombie jacket!" get my point?

i can understand that you wear what you want, but you can't say that you dont give a sh*t about what people think. the bottom line is that you do, so does everyone else (me included). if we didn't, we wouldn't be giving into trends and fads.
[/quote]

I agree...but since I made the last post, that makes me 1) more manlier, 2) more cooler, 3) more trendier, 4) a winner!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Well, I wear purple too...if that adds any weight to my arguement....
> 
> ...AND on some occasions, I wear puke green or BRIGHT green....I have almost every color of the rainbow of Ralph Lauren Polos..


not really. the filipino kids at my high school used to wear bright green, purple, yellow and colors that made you temporary blind. "i dont give a f*ck" and ralph lauren should never be used in the same sentence, paragraph, page, book, or web site. it's like me saying "i dont give a f*ck what everyone thinks! they can hate me for being a rebel for wearing this abercrombie jacket!" get my point?

i can understand that you wear what you want, but you can't say that you dont give a sh*t about what people think. the bottom line is that you do, so does everyone else (me included). if we didn't, we wouldn't be giving into trends and fads.
[/quote]

I agree...but since I made the last post, that makes me 1) more manlier, 2) more cooler, 3) *more trendier*, 4) a winner!
:laugh:
[/quote]

Never heard a marine call themselves trendy


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Well, I wear purple too...if that adds any weight to my arguement....
> 
> ...AND on some occasions, I wear puke green or BRIGHT green....I have almost every color of the rainbow of Ralph Lauren Polos..


not really. the filipino kids at my high school used to wear bright green, purple, yellow and colors that made you temporary blind. "i dont give a f*ck" and ralph lauren should never be used in the same sentence, paragraph, page, book, or web site. it's like me saying "i dont give a f*ck what everyone thinks! they can hate me for being a rebel for wearing this abercrombie jacket!" get my point?

i can understand that you wear what you want, but you can't say that you dont give a sh*t about what people think. the bottom line is that you do, so does everyone else (me included). if we didn't, we wouldn't be giving into trends and fads.
[/quote]

I agree...but since I made the last post, that makes me 1) more manlier, 2) more cooler, 3) *more trendier*, 4) a winner!
:laugh:
[/quote]

Never heard a marine call themselves trendy








[/quote]

Well apparently we're the leading "trend" in the army...since everything they do, we've been doing...lets see

...their "digi" uniform...we got it first, but the followed
...their stryker.....we have the same but ours are called AAVs & LAVs...theres more but no the time right now (Amphibious Armoed Vehicles & Light Armored Vehicles)
...their idea that "Every soldier is a marksman"....we've been using that mentalitiy for ages "EVERY MARINE IS A RIFLEMAN FIRST"

on and on and on.....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> Actuallyfor x-mas i got a present from my homie that says "tuff guys wear PINK" and yes it was a pink shirt
> 
> found out he bought them for all of my buddies... too bad he wont see any of us wearing them tho


I saw those ones at Hot Topic...they had them in black and pink.

For some men, pink brings out their attractiveness factor, for others it makes them look silly. It all depends on if it's done in taste or not.

I had this one guy I worked with and his favorite color was pink. He was straight and wearing it long before anyone called it a trend.


----------

